# WinCC flexible - Strings in Textlisten einfügen



## Gerri (3 November 2009)

Hallo, ist es möglich anstelle von fixen Texten strings in den Textlisten zu integreiren. Ich denke man kann Variablen ienfügen, leider weiss ich aber nicht wie.

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit der mir weiterhelfen kann?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2009)

Hallo Gerri,
ich habe das noch nie gemacht, aber es scheint zu gehen in den du
ein Variablenfeld einfügst.
Einfügen kannst du es, indem du auf deinen Listeneintrag stehst und
die rechte Maustaste klickst.
Wie du schon sagst kann dein Variablenfeld dan ein String sein.

gruß helmut


----------



## Blockmove (3 November 2009)

Du kannst Strings einfügen.
Drück bei der Texteingabe für einen Texteintrag der Grafikliste mal die Rechte Maustaste. Im Kontextmenü gibt es dann die Möglichkeit "Variablenfeld einfügen". Damit kannst du dann eine String-Variable einfügen.
Bei den String-Variablen ist es meiner Erfahrung nach von Vorteil, wenn du sie zyklisch aktualisieren lässt. WinCC Flex. hat manchmal Probleme bei der Aktualisierung und du bekommst dann eine leere Textliste angezeigt.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## netmaster (3 November 2009)

Kannst auch einfach im Text mit "<tag" zum schreiben anfangen dann gehts automatisch auf


----------



## xhasx (5 November 2009)

Aber erst ab der Version 2008 und
nicht in Bildbausteinen verwenden!!!! Das hat mich schon Stunden gekostet!!! Funktioniert einmal beim erstellen sobald man was ändert funktioniert der BB nicht mehr!!!!


----------



## mst (28 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Gerri,
> ich habe das noch nie gemacht, aber es scheint zu gehen in den du
> ein Variablenfeld einfügst.
> Einfügen kannst du es, indem du auf deinen Listeneintrag stehst und
> ...


 

Hallo Leute,
habe hier WinCCFlex 2008 SP2 und ein KTP600 colour PN,
und möchte die Texte per String-Variable aus einem DB bereich holen.

Leider Funktioniert keine der hier angeführten Wege - dh. es gibt keine möglichkeit ein Variablenfeld einzufügen.


----------



## mst (29 Juli 2010)

Anscheinend geht das auf dem KTP600 nicht, kann auch keine Scripte.


----------

